# Drooling Puppy...



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

It's been a while since I posted. The only reason was Yuki was being such a good boy I had no trouble and nothing to post. But now I have a problem. Yuki's drool is everywhere. I slipped on puppy drool and landed on my butt few days ago. He is just drooling too much. Is it normal? What do I do? There is drool everywhere. I keep wiping his muzzle clean every few hours.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Is he still teething? Teething will cause a lot of drool.

As adults, it is not that common at least not with mine. They are a tight lipped breed. My MacKenzie never drools and Brady does only if he is smelling something really gross outside.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki is 7 months old and I think he is still teething. his mouth is always open.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure what to say. My dog never drooled. Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two are droolers, Remy drools when I'm in the kitchen fixing dinner, especially if I'm cutting up veggies, he's gets a puddle on the floor.

My Roxy drools when I give her her dinner bowl-I make them sit before they are allowed to eat. She also drools when she gets doggie bones.

We take them to the bank with us frequently because the tellers give them Dog bones, we have drool all down the side of our SUV. 

We wipe it up as soon as possible, it's tough to get off the laminate wood floors if you wait until it's dry. We always wipe the car down too after coming back from the bank.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just remembered that Brady will sometimes drool when he is sleeping - big puddle!!!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

I drool when I sleep, but that's not what we are talking about. Phoebe drools when I am making her food or food that she cannot have. It isn't a lot, sometimes she will get a bubble on her lips, sometimes it will be a little strand, it's funny though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Remy is like a faucet sometimes. My hubby is worse than a little kid, he's notorious about giving the dogs things I don't want them or allow them to have. 

My hubby likes Oatmeal cookies and Remy always knows when he has one no matter how well my husband thinks he's hiding them. Remy will sit in front of him and have drool dripping out the side of his mouth and it falls down into a puddle on the floor.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

lol after having read all the posts I guess its normal for him to drool. Yuki knows where the treats are and when i walk over there he gets a strand of drool. Also when its meal time he has drool. when he is sleeping there a puddle. 

he was sleeping near my door and when i walked out i slipped and fell, landing on my butt.

Also, do goldens drool more in summer? cuz its pretty hot and humid where I live these days. I have noticed that he started drooling more since past 3-4 weeks almost the same as when the weather got warmer and warmer.


----------



## Donnalsoule (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't have any ideas about the drooling, but I just wanted to let you know that my puppy is also named Yuki. He is a light golden, and Yuki means "snow" in Japanese, hence the name. I've never known of another dog named Yuki!


----------



## Phoebe's mom (Jan 17, 2012)

At the dog park there is a couple with a Newfie and they carry around a dish towel to wipe off his drool every couple minutes. Be thankful you don't have that running around lol.


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Donnalsoule said:


> I'm afraid I don't have any ideas about the drooling, but I just wanted to let you know that my puppy is also named Yuki. He is a light golden, and Yuki means "snow" in Japanese, hence the name. I've never known of another dog named Yuki!


I named my pup Yuki cause it means snow and also courage/strength in japanese.  happy to know there is another Yuki. give him my love.



Phoebe's mom said:


> At the dog park there is a couple with a Newfie and they carry around a dish towel to wipe off his drool every couple minutes. Be thankful you don't have that running around lol.


ok that i wouldnt do and honestly reading your post i am secretly relieved that the drooling isnt so much.


----------

